# Serie A 25-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Siena v Catania

25/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.20 2.85 3.40 All Bets (19) 
Juventus v Torino

25/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.75 All Bets (19) 
Atalanta v AC Milan

26/10/2008 14:00 GMT
  4.20 3.10 1.85 All Bets (18) 
Cagliari v Chievo

26/10/2008 14:00 GMT
  2.00 2.85 4.00 All Bets (19) 
Inter v Genoa

26/10/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (19) 
Lazio v SSC Napoli

26/10/2008 14:00 GMT
  2.15 3.00 3.30 All Bets (19) 
Reggina v Lecce

26/10/2008 14:00 GMT
  2.15 2.85 3.50 All Bets (19) 
Sampdoria v Bologna

26/10/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.75 3.10 4.80 All Bets (18) 
Udinese v Roma

26/10/2008 14:00 GMT
  2.40 3.00 2.85 All Bets (19) 
Palermo v Fiorentina

26/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.40 3.00 2.85 All Bets (19)


----------

